# Recommend Me Some Movies! :D



## Arcbound Phyrexian (Oct 30, 2011)

This is my current DVD collection:

10,000 B.C.
Troy
Beowulf
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
Kingdom of Heaven
The Illusionist
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
The Patriot
The Last Samurai
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
King Kong
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
Saving Private Ryan
9
The Green Mile
Catch Me If You Can
Lord of War
The Number 23
Alien vs. Predator
Splice
I Am Legend
Starship Troopers
Star Trek
The Matrix
The Matrix Reloaded
The Matrix Revolutions

This is what I plan on getting soon:

300
Sherlock Holmes
The Prestige
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
Sucker Punch
Watchmen
Tin Man
Scott Pilgrim vs. the World
Inception
Dsitrict 9

What else should I look for?

Also, what's the cheapest way to get all six Star Wars movies as a single set on DVD?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Oct 30, 2011)

Great movie list, but I'm noticing that the Gladiator is nowhere to be found.  What the hell dude?  Also, some must-haves for me are A Few Good Men, Braveheart, and A Time to Kill.  I'd definitely add Shawshank and The Firm too.  Otherwise you have a pretty good taste in movies.  Are you just looking for action movies or are others up for nomination?

I'm a huge sports guy, so I would have to have:

Field of Dreams
Remember the Titans
Coach Carter
Friday Night Lights
Sandlot (purely sentimental reasons)


Comedies:
Hangover
Forgetting Sarah Marshall
Robin Hood Men in Tights
Get Him to the Greek
I Love You, Man

I'll see if I can think of any others

EDIT: Harry Potter movies, Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, and The Prestige (although you have the illusionist, which is kind of a rip off of this one.  The Prestige is much better.)


----------



## Arcbound Phyrexian (Oct 30, 2011)

I added The Prestige post-posting. ;P

Gladiator isn't there because my roommate has that and Braveheart, so I'll spend my money on something we don't have.  He's much more into historical movies anyways. I like me some fantasy.


----------



## Black Dragon (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's a list of my favorites:

The 10 Best Fantasy Movies - and Why They Rock

There are several on there that you don't have.  They are worth checking out.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Willow


make it happen!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 7, 2011)

Serenity (and the Firefly series)
Army of Darkness
Johnny Nmeonic
Highlander
Planet of the Apes (the original)
The Princess Bride

Outside of the speculative fiction realm:
Big Jake
Lonesome Dove
Abbot and Costello (Time of their Lives)
Sling Blade


----------



## FictionQuest (Nov 8, 2011)

V for Vendetta
Good Will Hunting
Dances with Wolves
2001 A Space Odyssey


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 8, 2011)

King Arthur (the one with Keira Knightly) its historical but I like the way it does King Arthur
Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World another historical but I'm a history buff so most of the movies I watch are
Dinotopia I have found memories of that one
The Mummy Trilogy
Disney's The Sword in the Stone another King Arthur movie but one of my favorites Madame Mim reminds me of my grandma(in appearance, she wasn't evil...)


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 8, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> King Arthur (the one with Keira Knightly) its historical but I like the way it does King Arthur



...plus Keira Knightly's really hot...

Edit: Watching King Arthur right now on AMC... what a great movie.  I absolutely love it, even though both of my two favorite characters die- Lancelot and Tristan in this movie are two of my favorite film characters ever.


----------



## Graffikgal (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey,

I realize you seem to be more of an SF/Fantasy person than a horror person, so feel free to ignore this list if it isn't for you.  I'm a horror fan, so most of my recommendations fall within that genre.

Zombieland
Let the Right One In
Shaun of the Dead
How To Train Your Dragon
28 Days Later
Avatar
Spartacus: Blood & Sand followed by Spartacus: Gods of the Arena
Torchwood (all seasons)
The Ring 
The Walking Dead
Wrong Turn
The Crazies 
The Hills Have Eyes
Dawn of the Dead 
The Devil's Rejects


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm really in hell right now. I'm looking over your lists and getting this yearning to see all the movies again. And they're all 900 miles away.


----------



## Graffikgal (Nov 16, 2011)

Shadoe said:


> I'm really in hell right now. I'm looking over your lists and getting this yearning to see all the movies again. And they're all 900 miles away.



Can you watch 'em online?


----------



## DameiThiessen (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm watching The Dark Crystal right now.

You should be too.


----------



## Larkin (Dec 13, 2011)

Here are my top 20 films.



M
Rashomon
Beat the Devil
In Cold Blood
Things to Come
Dr. Strangelove
Strangers on a Train
un chien andalou
The Man who Fell to Earth
A Fish Called Wanda
Reservoir Dogs
Croupier
The War Zone
 The World's Greatest Sinner
Life of Brian
The Producers
Breaker Morant
Rob Roy
Conrack

If you want some specifically fantasy works, watch The Fall or The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeosie (surrealist, not strictly fantasy, but still). The best high-fantasy film I can think of is Ladyhawke, minus the synths (I swear there should be a synth-free Criterion Collection version or something). I have a special spot in my heart for Flesh + Blood, though, as I saw it at a way too young age (like, nine) and still remember it to this day from all the gore.


----------



## Ness (Dec 13, 2011)

If you don't mind subtitles, Pan's Labyrinth is one of my all time favourite movies. The first time I saw it blew me away. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Shadoe (Dec 13, 2011)

Graffikgal said:


> Can you watch 'em online?


Alas, my internet connection right now is iffy at best. Fortunately, I'll be heading home on Dec 31st, so I can have a movie orgy then. Can't wait!


----------



## BeenCreatedToCreate (Dec 13, 2011)

Even if you are no history buff, The Kingdom of Heaven is a must watch. Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## Tau (Dec 23, 2011)

Leon: The Professional
Legend
Dark City
Blade Runner
2001: A Space Odyssey
Alien
Aliens
Redline
Conan the Barbarian
Being John Malkovich
Ginger Snaps
Vanilla Sky
Sympathy for Lady Vengeance


----------



## Mythter Thcribz (Dec 30, 2011)

Vanilla Sky? really?
I walked out. If I could have found the theatre manager, I'd have punched him in the face. 
Kidding. Kind of. To each his own. Live and let live.
I wonder what it cost to shut down the streets of Manhattan New York for that self-indulgent abortion.
(While somewhere in the third world a man watched his son die for lack of a 2 dollar needle.)




Tau said:


> Leon: The Professional
> Legend
> Dark City
> Blade Runner
> ...



Casino
Scarface
Tombstone
Heat
Uncommon Valor
GoodFellas
A Bronx Tale
Taxi Driver
On the Waterfront
The Blandings build their Dreamhouse.

 Pretty much anything starring Robert DeNiro, or Al Pacino and preferably both . For me, interchangeably the best actors in the business.  And of the females I believe Meryl Streep to be light years ahead of the field, with Sharon Stone a distant second.


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 4, 2012)

Lotta great films been mentioned already, and here are a few more!

Memento.
Henry V (that's... 5th, just making sure)
Robin Hood (with Eroll Flinn)
Donnie Darko
Red Dog
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Back to the Future!
A Beautiful Mind
Chinatown

Get them all! Do it!


----------



## Tera-lon (Jan 12, 2012)

Here are some that might fit your movie likes

Dragonheart
Avatar
300
How to train your dragon
The Count of Monte Cristo
Braveheart


----------



## Klee Shay (Feb 10, 2012)

For myself I like the following:

FANTASY - Dragonslayer

SCI-FI - Tron, The Thing (John Carpenter's remake - not the James Arness in a carrot suit original), Forbidden Planet, The Day the Earth Stood Still (original), War of the Worlds (original), Short Circuit (both), Innerspace

COMEDY - From the Hip, Three Amigos, The Jerk

I'll add others if I think of them.

Oh, yeah. In the JUST FOR THE FUN OF IT Category - The Sting


----------



## Reaver (Feb 10, 2012)

*Fantasy:* _Excalibur, Clash of the Titans(original), Dragonheart, Willow, The Dark Crystal, Labyrinth, Pathfinder

_*Sci-Fi:  *Blade Runner, The Fifth Element, Ice Pirates, Cherry 2000, RoboCop, Leviathan, Deep Blue Sea


----------



## soulless (Feb 10, 2012)

Reaver said:


> *Fantasy:* _Excalibur, Clash of the Titans(original), Dragonheart, Willow, The Dark Crystal, Labyrinth, Pathfinder
> 
> _*Sci-Fi:  *Blade Runner, The Fifth Element, Ice Pirates, Cherry 2000, RoboCop, Leviathan, Deep Blue Sea



mmm i love Labyrinth.

how about some Jason and the Argonauts (original as well of course), and Black Death with Sean Bean was pretty good though not fantasy so much as just historical really.
dare i mix the two and suggest Krull?


----------



## drkpyn (Feb 12, 2012)

Most of my favorites have been mentioned, but to really drive it home Master and Commander, The Fifth Element, Robocop, Willow, and The Dark Crystal.

Three that I don't think were mentioned:
Lethal Weapon - Best cop buddy movie ever.
Hot Fuzz - A hilarious parody of the cop buddy genre
Surf Ninjas - A cheesy 90's ninja movie for kids, yet I still crack up every time I watch it. My DVD is nearly worn out because a requirement for being my friend is watching this movie.


----------



## Drakhov (Feb 15, 2012)

Equillibrium - Dystopian Sci Fi with Christian Bale - fight scenes amazing 

Sin City - directed by Frank Miller and based on his comics (he also did 300 which you have already listed).

From your original 'wishlist' i'd say 300 and SuckerPunch definately, as well as Sherlock Holmes (both, though i liked the first better) - wasn't at all impressed with Sky Captain

For 'Historical' drama i would add The Patriot (Mel Gibson and Heath Ledger) to the ones already mentioned such as Gladiator, Master & Commander, Braveheart and Kingdom of Heaven.  I'd also recommend A Knights Tale (Heath Ledger, Paul Bethany- light hearted 'historical' thingummy) and The Last of the Mohicans (Daniel Day Lewis).

Edit - just noticed you already own The Patriot (and The Last Samurai - i'd forgotten that one!)


----------



## Walrusdragon (Feb 15, 2012)

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil is an amazing movie I just found on Netflix.  Its like a typical horror movie in reverse, where the hillbillys in the woods are being harassed by the group of college kids.


----------



## Klee Shay (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, The whole *'Tremors' *franchise - good, campy fun.

And *'Dark Star'* - Made by John Carpenter (The Thing, Starman) and Dan O'Bannon (Alien) on a $50,000 budget while they were still in college. Gotta love petulant, planet-destroying bombs. And Dan O'Bannon as the Sgt. Pinback who isn't really Sgt. Pinback.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 27, 2012)

A Serbian Film


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 27, 2012)

Xanados said:


> A Serbian Film





Most people probably don't want to see that, I'd imagine.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 27, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Most people probably don't want to see that, I'd imagine.


Have you seen it? What a lovely piece of cinema 
I have seen reviewers try to stifle gags when talking about it, but I thought it was a bit boring in content. Well written, though.


----------



## unwittytitle (Apr 5, 2012)

Some great movies that haven’t been mentioned yet:

Seven Samurai-despite being from the 1950s, Kirosawa’s masterpiece holds up incredibly well and paved the way for “men on a mission” type films.  You can also see 13 Assassins for an updated and more violent take on the film, or Iron Clad (which is set in medieval Europe instead of feudal Japan)

Stardust- akin to The Princess Bride, a lighthearted fantasy adventure, both comedic and romantic

Solomon Kane- One of the best “Sword & sorcery” fantasy films I’ve seen in years. Unfortunately it still hasn’t been released in North America but you can find region free dvd and blu ray copies for it on the web.

Black death- a loosely historical drama centered around witchcraft and the plague

Brotherhood of the Wolf- kind of like the Brothers Grimm, only set in France and featuring werewolfs and the occult

As far as sci-fi: Event Horizon- space sci-fi & psychological horror

La Jetee-a short post-apocalyptic time-travel tale, and the inspiration behind the film 12 monkeys

Dark City- a mix of fantasy, sci-fi and film noir


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 5, 2012)

Some from my collection that haven't been mentioned yet:

The Big Lebowski
O Brother Where Art Thou?
Snatch
Office Space
Band of Brothers (a series)
Yojimbo (Japanese B/W)
Sanjuro (Japanese B/W)
Watchmen


Plus one that I wish I could find:

Traumschiff Surprise - Periode 1 (German)


@Unwitty, Seven Samurai was great! Stardust, too. Why did I not buy that one?


----------

